# Accommodation near White City, Sask.



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Could someone please recommend a place to stay in or near White City? Going to a wedding anniversary celebration being held at the Community Centre. It's a surprise for my friends. Love stuff like this.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

White City is so close to Regina that staying in Regina would likely be your best option.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

White City has no Hotels/Motels, so Regina it is. The good news is that there are a lot of newish hotels on the East end of Regina - White City is east of Regina - those hotels are all right along the highway and it's a straight shot to White City. 

Bonus - all the new big box stores are right there too. You do need a car though.

I live in Regina. If you don't have a contact here, I can grab the names and phone numbers of the newer places for you if you want. Getting to the hotel area from the airport is pretty straightforward too.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I live in Regina. If you don't have a contact here, I can grab the names and phone numbers of the newer places for you if you want. Getting to the hotel area from the airport is pretty straightforward too.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thanks so much Margaret! Names would be great and then I can look online.

Used to live in Moose Jaw


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm going out there tomorrow and will sort out the new ones from the old ones. There's a couple of old ones that are past their prime and I can't remember which is which, but most of them went up in the last couple of years - they aren't on the map yet LOL

I'll get back to you.

Margaret


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

Stay at the Travelodge and say hi to Nicky the front desk girl. Shes my buddy's girlfriend.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Which Travelodge? There's at least two here?

Margaret


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Celebration venue has been changed to a farm near Balgonie. Is there any accomodation between White City and Balgonie? Balgonie has a hotel but can't find anything about it other than it has seven rooms. Maybe not the most restful spot with a bar in hotel too.
TIA


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you.

Here are my recommendations:

The Holiday In and Country Inn are the newest and I haven't been in them, but I have been in the Day's Inn frequently (my sister-in-law always stays there with her kids because it has a pool and waterslide) and it is nice and well kept and from there it's a straight shot to the highway and out to White City.

The other two are on the same street as all the new big box stores so if you're inclined to shop you're right there (you'll need a car though, *right there* means about 5 blocks LOL) They are also at the intersection with the main highway out to White City so if you know how to make a left turn you're on your way   

I don't think the Day's Inn has a restaurant, but I think they have coffee and a fridge in the rooms and I know they have breakfasty stuff down in the lobby. The other two are close to a Perkins restaurant (it'll keep you from starving) and there's a McDonald's on the corner and a Husky truck stop if you want he-man food!

Holiday Inn 

Country Inn & Suites

Day's Inn 

In answer to your other question, no there is nothing at Balgonie. All those little towns are nothing more than bedrooms and ball diamonds. There is a very nice golf course a White City (Emerald Park actually - the uppity sister of White City)

Emerald Park Golf Course 

If you're flying in and renting a car (you'll need one) the rental gal will be able to direct you to your hotel. If you're driving, just stay on the transcanada until you see a Walmart on your RIGHT - you go way around the city - and your hotel will on your left.

Hope this helps, Margaret


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you.
> Here are my recommendations:
> Hope this helps, Margaret


Many thanks Margaret for the helpful information.  
I like to know as much as possible before a trip so all the extra directions were most welcome.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Just a further bit of information. If you try to look at a Google map for those hotels, you won't find them, but if you do a search for 1799 Prince of Wales Drive (that's the Husky House) the hotels are right there. Google maps is a few years behind I think - none of the new stuff is on there.

If you put in the google map for directions from the airport to the husky house, you'll find your way to the hotels.

Have fun, Margaret


----------

